# Preferred seating for Fantasmic in FLA:



## Numismatist (Jun 22, 2012)

Anyone know exactly what happens with preferred seating from the Brown Debry for the Fantasmic shows in FLA?

I hear they 'escort' you after dinner to the stadium.  But I'm not really interested if you arrive when the stadium is already half full or worse.

Anyone done this?

TIA


----------



## spencersmama (Jun 22, 2012)

When are you going?  I went to the 10:30 (second) Fantasmic show last Saturday and the entire theater was less than half filled.  The preferred seating area is all the way to the right as you look at the stage.  No seats are terrible in this theater, but the reserved seats aren't the best.   The best view is definitely looking straight on.  

Brown Derby is my least favorite restaurant in Hollywood Studios.

The reserved seating for Nemo in Animal Kingdom is great.


----------



## stanleyu (Jun 22, 2012)

My "preferred seating": one evening we were walking within the vicinity of the auditorium shortly before the start of the show when cast members came out and told us if we hurried we could still get in. We hurried and we still got in. We say way over to the side near the back but you know, the seats were still pretty good and we enjoyed the show. Plus we didn't have to eat at a special restaurant or sit on those hard benches for 45 minutes before the show started.


----------



## brigechols (Jun 22, 2012)

Numismatist said:


> Anyone know exactly what happens with preferred seating from the Brown Debry for the Fantasmic shows in FLA?
> 
> I hear they 'escort' you after dinner to the stadium.  But I'm not really interested if you arrive when the stadium is already half full or worse.
> 
> ...



We did this. We did not have an esort. we were allowed to enter the seating area earlier than everyone else. If you missed that early entry window, you were left to go in with the masses.


----------



## Janann (Jun 22, 2012)

We did this a little over a year ago.  One big difference is that you go in through a different gate than everyone else, so its kind of like going in through the back door, and you get to leave the same way.  I'm guessing that the crowds are a lot less on the walkways, and the exit is quicker.  If you've never been to Fantasmic, its nice to have everything planned out with the dinner and show reservations in advance.  But after that I don't think there is much advantage.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd check with the other boards like disboards as the last I did this was a year ago so, my info might be incorrect.   We went through a separate gate and you sit all the way to the right.  If your arrive early you can sit as far as left as possible.  It is a great show.  One warning though, last year it rained out with thunder and lightning so we sat there waiting for it to start and they ended up canceling it.  We ate at Mama's Melrose for a change.  Normally we do Brown Derby because I heard such negative things about the other restaurants.  What I read was so wrong.  We really enjoyed our meal at Mama's Melrose.


----------

